# Onkyo Integra A-8250 linker Kanal defekt?



## Bier (11. Dezember 2012)

N Abend zusammen.
Habe vorhin mal aus Spaß meinen über 20 Jahre alten Verstärker ausm Keller geholt.
Nur musste ich leider feststellen, dass der linke Kanal deutlich leiser ist und kratzt (sowohl A als auch B).
Als ich dan vorsichtig etwas lauter gedreht habe wurde das kratzen erst lauter, bis es auf enimal verschwand. Der Lautstärkeunterschied ist ebenfalls verschwunden. Als ich dann nochmal lauter gedreht hab, kam das kratzen beim drehen wieder, verschwand aber auch ab einer gewissen lautstärke wieder.
Sprich: Wenn man ihn einmal laut genug aufgedreht hat, kratzt er nicht mehr bei den Lautstärken, die man schon durchhatte (man kann also wieder runter auf Null drehen und wieder hoch, ohne dass es kratzt, nur den A, B, A+B Schalter darf man nicht benutzen). Wenn man aber noch lauter drehen will, muss man erst wieder am kratzen vorbei.
Hat einer ne Ahnung woran das liegen kann und wie ich es evtl. beheben kann?


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2012)

SO was ähnliches hat mein alter Verstärker auch, aber nicht so krass wie bei Dir. Bei mir gab es manchmal bei Filmen ein "knarzen" bei Basstönen, teils auch nur alle 2 Wochen mal, aber auch mal alle paar Minuten - Volumeregler ein bisschen hoch und wieder runtergedreht, und es war weg.

Vlt ist da nur ein bisschen Korrosion am Regler, der ja AFAIK nen Widerstand steuert, vlt. aber ist auch ein Kondensator oder so nicht mehr okay, "überlädt" sich und erzeugt das ganze - und wenn man ne etwas andere Spannung (Volume) anlegt, normalisiert der sich wieder. Das sind beides nur meine Vermutungen. Wenn Du nen oldschool-Radioladen in der Nähe hast, kann der sich das vlt. mal für nen schmalen Kurs ansehen und genauer sagen, ob man es noch lohnenswert fixen kann.

PS: Boxen hast Du aber schon getauschst, also du bist sicher, dass es am Kanal liegt und nicht an der linken Box selbst?


----------



## dekay55 (12. Dezember 2012)

Könnt der Poti sein der hinüber ist, allerdings was passiert denn wenn du wahlschalter A, B, A+B drückst ? 

Was aber eben auch sein könnte wie Herbboy schon sagte das auch die Kondensatoren hinüber sind, oder allgemein einfach Korrosion dem Teil zugesetzt hat. 

Merke dir, wenn du nen Verstärker auf dauer killen willst, Lager ihn aufm Dachboden oder im Keller


----------



## Bier (12. Dezember 2012)

An den Boxen liegts nicht, die hab ich jetzt wieder an meinem Yamaha RX-V767 und da läuft alles super.
Wenn ich sie an A angeschlossen hab und der Regler auf A steht und ich am Lautstärkeregler drehe bis alles läuft und dann auf A+B oder auf B und wieder zurück auf A schalte kratzt es erst mal wieder.
Was ist denn mit Kontaktspray? Habe mal gehört, dass man damit irgendwie die Kontakte der Potis einsprühen kann, wenn sie nicht mehr ganz in Ordnung sind.


----------



## dekay55 (12. Dezember 2012)

Niemals NIE kontaktspray benutzen !!! Damit gehts zwar die erste Zeit, aber danach must du in regelmässigen abständen Kontaktspray reinsprühen bis der Poti komplett am arsch ist. Das zeug ist dermassend aggresiv das die Kohlekontakte sich quasi auflösen mit der Zeit. 

Allerdings das mit dem AB Wahlschalter klingt dann doch eher danach als wären eher die Kondensatoren platt, denn wenns der Poti wäre, du den nicht bewegst und einmal umschaltest auf B und wieder zurück auf A dürfte rein garnix passieren.


----------



## Bier (12. Dezember 2012)

Mhh.. würd sich das lohnen die auszutauschen oder sind die zu teuer?
Ich benutz das Teil nur wenn ich mal mehrere Lautsprecherpaare brauch, Partys o.ä.
Oder soll ich lieber sehen, dass ich mir bei ebay n neuen gebrauchten für 70-80€ schieße?


----------



## SubLeo (12. Dezember 2012)

Bei einem Gebrauchten wirst du eventuell vor dem gleichen Problem stehen.

Neue Potis und Schalter sind nicht sehr teuer. Die Bauform wird die große Variable sein.

Auf jeden Fall retten! (meine Meinung)


----------



## Bier (12. Dezember 2012)

JA so wie ich es verstanden hab, müssten ja die Kondensatoren getauscht werden.


----------



## SubLeo (12. Dezember 2012)

Falls die Elkos matsch sein sollten sind diese auch nicht so teuer.
Meistens 2 in der Endstufe selber (um die 2000myF bei um die 40 Volt) plus eventuell die der Stromversorgung.

Bevor du aber den Lötkolben schwingst, würde ich mich erst mal um den Staub kümmern, oder besser um dessen Beseitigung.

Potis mehrmals voll aufdrehen und wieder ganz zurück. Tip: Die Endstufe vorher aus machen, dann gibts kein Stress. 
Alle Schalter mehrmals schalten, nicht wild hin und her, sondern von Schaltstellung zu Schaltstellung.

Eventuell reicht das schon um ein akzeptables Ergebnis zu erreichen.


----------



## Bier (12. Dezember 2012)

Okay das werd ich morgen mal machen. Danke schonmal


----------



## dekay55 (12. Dezember 2012)

SubLeo schrieb:


> Falls die Elkos matsch sein sollten sind diese auch nicht so teuer.
> Meistens 2 in der Endstufe selber (um die 2000myF bei um die 40 Volt) plus eventuell die der Stromversorgung.


 
2000µf ??? Was soll das den für nen Verstärker dann sein, 25watt ? *lach* Ich hab bisher noch keinen einzigen Amp gesehen wo lediglich 2000µf Elkos drinne waren. 
In der regel meist ab 6800µf aufwärts, es schadet allerdings nicht gleich bessere zu nehmen, damit kann man teilweise auch erzielen das er einfach mehr dampf im Tiefton bereich hat, je größer Dimensioniert desto besser, die Volt zahl muss nur passen, und die Elkos solten mindestens den gleichen wert haben wie die originalen. Bei Integra A-8250 sollten es 10000µf Elkos sein. 

Aber vorsicht beim Tauschen, die teile sollten erstmal entladen sein


----------



## Bier (12. Dezember 2012)

Okay, falls es denn soweit kommt, werd ich hier mit Sicherheit noch die ein oder andere Frage stellen 
Hast du denn evtl. n Link wo man solche Elkos bekommt?


----------



## SubLeo (12. Dezember 2012)

Dekay55 entspann dich.

War nur ein Beispiel damit sich der TE einen groben Überblick verschaffen kann. (finanziell)
Und ich persönlich würde keine anderen Werte (bis auf die Spannung) einbauen!  Oder bist du der Meinung das Onkyo Mist baut?


----------



## dekay55 (12. Dezember 2012)

@bier Conrad, Reichelt, Bürklin

@SubLeo du würdest also kein Elko einbauen mit nem anderen werten bis auf die Spannung ?   Ok lassen wir das...

Ich hab nicht gesagt das Onkyo mist baut, aber bei vielen Amps gibts noch Potential mehr rauszuholen, so auch bei einen meiner Amps ( Onkyo TX-7780 ) Original waren 6800er drinne, getauscht gegen 10000er und siehe da, viel mehr druck im Tiefton bereich bzw mehr reserven im Tiefton bereich bei hoher Lautstärke, das ist kein Voodoo, man könnt sogar noch weiter gehen, die Kondensatoren im Signalweg gegen MTK´s tauschen, div Wiederstände gegen MOX austauschen usw. 

Das heist nicht das Onkyo mist gebaut hat, sondern einfach nur das eben in Mainstreamprodukten der mittelklasse nicht das hochwertigste verbaut ist. 

Und nuja nen groben überblick Finanziel ist auch total unrealistisch, nen 2000µf Kondensator kostet eben doch weniger als nen 10000µf Kondensator


----------



## Bier (12. Dezember 2012)

Und woher weiß ich welche Spannung usw? Oder steht das auf den alten drauf?
Sorry hab da nicht soo viel Ahnung von 
*Edit: *Also hier sind schonmal 2 so fette Kondensatoren mit jeweils 15.000µF.
Sind das die die evtl getauscht werden müssen?


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum die Kondensatoren hinüber sein sollten?! Das klingt ganz klassisch nach nem Schaden im Umschalter und / oder im Poti!

Kondensatoren können hinüber gehen, müssen aber nicht und tun es eher selten bzw bei eher noch älteren Geräten. Wobei dabei dann mMn ein anderes Schadensbild entstehen würde.

Also ggf. Poti (wenn es ein offenes ist!) entstauben und evtl. mit nem Wattestäbchen und etwas Alkohol reinigen. Dabei am Regler drehen. Das behebt die allermeisten "Kratzer". Wenn das nix nutzt (schadet jedenfalls nicht), dann mal den Schalter ansehen. Kann man den auch reinigen oder ist der geschlossen? Wenn das nix hilft bzw nicht geht (wird vermutlich eher das Problem sein), dann muss eben getauscht werden. 

Schau beim Poti auf jeden Fall nach was das für ne Type ist (sowohl vom Anschluss her, als auch vom Widerstand und von der Kennlinie) und beim Schalter musste natürlich auch ein 1:1 austauschbares Teil auftreiben - weiß jetzt net wie das da gelöst wurde.

So Potis gibts von liedrig bis saugut und die Preisspanne (und Qualitätsspanne!) ist auch überraschend groß. Empfehlenswert wäre ein geschlossenes, nicht allzu billiges zu nehmen. Z.B. ein blaues Alps - das ist ein echter Klassiker und wird in vielen auch hochpreisigen Verstärkern eingesetzt. Zu den Preisen (ab ca. 10€) kann man auch nichts Negatives sagen...


----------



## Bier (12. Dezember 2012)

Okay, was bedeutet offener Poti? Und Was für eine Kennlinie? 
Sorry für wegen den ganzen Fragen, aber für jemanden, der da eher keine Ahnung von hat klingt das im ersten Moment sehr verwirrend


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Dezember 2012)

Ein geschlossenes Poti hat ein zumindest staubdichtes Gehäuse. D.h. die Lebensdauer ist erst mal höher bzw. das Ding ist robuster.

Die Kennlinie ist bei Hifianwendungen üblicherweise logarithmisch. Darauf solltest du achten. Damit ist die Lautstärkeregelung kompatibel zum Hörempfinden. Ein Poti mit linearer Kennlinie ist zwar technisch nicht falsch, passt aber nicht zu den Ohren...


----------



## Bier (12. Dezember 2012)

Also linear ist er auf jeden fall nicht. Geschlossen eher auch nicht würd ich auf den ersten Blick mal sagen.
Naja ich werde morgen mal alles gründlich reinigen und dann mal schauen ob es geholfen hat


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Dezember 2012)

Linear hätte mich überrascht! Wichtig ist noch der Widerstand, wenn du ein neues beschaffen musst. Der steht normalerweise drauf, so dass es kein Hexenwerk ist die richtige Type zu beschaffen


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2012)

@Zappaesk: meinst Du, bei mir isses auch der Poti? Es ist bei mir allerdings so, dass es nicht beim Regeln Geräusche gibt, sondern dass der Verstärker problemlos läuft und dann irgendwann bei Basstönen ein "knirschen" dazukommt auf dem linken Kanel, was ich zuerst als "gehört zum Film" interpretierte - wenn ich DANN den Volumregler ein bisschen rauf und wieder zurückdrehe, isses wieder okay. Aber BEIM Regeln ist nix zu hören. Kannst Du mit der Beschreibung was anfangen? Ist ein 20 Jahre alter Denon PMA-480R.


----------



## Zappaesk (12. Dezember 2012)

Das könnte auch das Poti sein. Wenn bei lauten Stellen "knirscht" dann gibts da u.U. auch ein Schmutz und/oder Korrosionsproblem.
Probiers auch einfach mal mit nem Wattestäbchen und Alkohol. Das geht ja schnell und schadet und kostet nix.
Bei größeren Korrosionsproblemen hilft auch da nun tauschen.

Potiprobleme sind typisch für ältere Verstärker, deswegen empfehle ich das erst mal zu prüfen. Wenn das nix hilft, dann wird schwieriger und ein Fachmann sollte hinzugezogen werden. Ich bin ja auch kein Elektriker...


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2012)

Also, Poti ist der eigentliche Volumeregler bzw. der Übergang des Reglers zur Platine, oder....?

Und es "knirrschte" an sich nicht unbedingt an lauten Stellen, mir kam es eher vor, als hätte es mit der Art des Sounds zu tun... zB kam da eine leisere Hintergrundmusik, und dann eine leise Pauke, und deren Bass "knisterte" dann - ich dachte zuerst, das sei Absicht, dass es bewusst verzerrt worden sei.


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Dezember 2012)

Das Poti ist das Potentiometer. D.h. ein regelbarer Widerstand. Bei >>90% aller Verstärker wird die Lautstärke mittels so eines Potis geregelt. Da steckt normalerweise der Lautstärkedrehknopf drauf.

Eine Ferndiagnose ist natürlich immer schwierig, aber wenns knirscht, dann hört sich das sehr nach so nem Problem an.


----------



## Bier (13. Dezember 2012)

Hab den Poti und den AB Schalter vorhin mal gereinigt und siehe da, das Kratzen ist weg  
Waren dann wohl doch nicht die Elkos.
Danke an alle


----------



## Zappaesk (13. Dezember 2012)

Freut mich! Viel Spaß noch mit dem Ding!


----------

